# TriCross SingleCrossers - how much tire?



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

I've heard the regular carbon stay TriCross frames can fit some pretty wide stuff, what kind of tire will I be able to fit in a 2009 SingleCross?

Anyone?

thanks,


----------



## C Cow (Oct 1, 2007)

*Singlecross TIres*

I haven't experimented with tire size. Mine is an 08, and I don't think it changed in that respect. Looks like the front will take a huge tire, but the rear looks thin. 

C Cow


----------



## HammerFestHershey (Mar 30, 2009)

HUGE! I have a tricross (08) i will measure tomorrow....i havent run anything other than the stock tires, but i would guess you could run a 2.1 up front...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I've had the 45mm panaracers in there no problem.


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

Corndog said:


> I've had the 45mm panaracers in there no problem.


That's the back tire in a SingleCross? If so, great. Thanks.


----------



## jjbird (Nov 6, 2005)

I have an '08 singlecross with 38's and fenders with room to spare.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

rmp said:


> That's the back tire in a SingleCross? If so, great. Thanks.


Yep. There is a ton of room in that frame.


----------



## fiercewrestler (May 16, 2009)

Corndog said:


> I've had the 45mm panaracers in there no problem.



I measured the widest point on the chainstays at around 1.75" = 44.4mm... it seemed the 45's would be touching.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Likely the panaracers are a bit undersized. They fit with no problems. I'm running them currently on that bike. Makes it killer fun on MTB trails.


----------



## EricN (Apr 9, 2009)

Tons of room. I have tufo t34's and there's easily half again enough room side to side in the rear. Like has been said the front is enormous.


----------



## fiercewrestler (May 16, 2009)

I don't know if specialized changed the chainstay dimensions within the last two years, but i tried the 45 firecross's on my 07'singlecross and they would spin but would lightly rub the chainstays(without weight on the bike, ). I figure I'll need to trim the lugs down a bit before I can ride them.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a full carbon tricross, I specifically bought it to run mythos slick 42c tires (my fave), front could go bigger, rear is maxxed out


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

*wheel upgrades?*

Have any of you guys build upgraded wheels for your SingleCrossers? If so, any recommendation? The stock hubs on mine seem pretty horrible.

I'm leaning towards some Surly Hubs, 32spoke, 3x with either Salsa Delgado or Mavic Open Pro rims. Use is everything (it's my only bike right now). Commuting, some light trail riding, maybe a road ride here and there.

I don't really need a flip flop hub, but most option out there seem to be of that ilk. I'm running the stock wheelset with a White Industries freewheel right now - which will obviously swap over to the new wheelset.

Any other thoughts or opinions appreciated.


----------



## EricN (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a set of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAVIC-TRACK...ries?hash=item51845ce423&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 that I race on, and they're great. I would lace up the same deal with a clincher in a heartbeat if I needed something to beat on day to day.

You can always go nicer but I think open pros with formula's are a good cost/performance ratio


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks, I see lots of deals out there with the Formula hubs, but I don't know much about them (seals, etc).


----------



## jvs (Oct 14, 2007)

It seems that the new tricross' with chainstay bridge have more clearance than the older ones without chainstay bridge.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

forget surly anything if you want something nice. everything surly makes is rebranded something else, just like specialized ( they are both marketing companies). your stock hubs are probably formula or RPM non sealed, rebuilding those correctly would be the most bang for the buck. I have the same wheels and they rolled much better after a proper rebuild ( new grease, new seals, proper nut tension), nearly as well as my mavic Ksyriums.. otherwise find something really high quality, lightly used on ebay ( king, Hugi, etc) or just drop the dime on a new top of the line wheel and be done with it for the next 6 years. the rear wheel is arguably the most important part of any bike, not the best spot for surly parts


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

Any suggestions for something I can/should look at between the Surlys and the $$$ White Industries stuff?

Where did you get the parts to rebuild your stock/Alex hubs?

I guess it's mostly 120mm freewheel compatible rear hubs that I'm curious about. Front wheels are easy and I'll probably do something like an Ultegra/Open Pro or similar.

rmp


----------



## jrlombard (Sep 9, 2009)

tedgrant said:


> ...everything surly makes is rebranded something else, just like specialized ( they are both marketing companies)


Laughing. The Surly part I'll spot you, but with Specialized, can you back that up with some facts or data? Are you referring to a specific part?

I'm quite sure that the Roval wheels are proprietary and built to Specialized's specs, almost certainly by a third party vendor in Asia, but that doesn't mean that they're an off-the-shelf, "quick, slap a logo on it and ship it" product.


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

*orphan*

looks like the SingleCross is gone for 2010.


----------



## deuxdiesel (May 16, 2007)

42 rears and 45 fronts were as wide as I could go with my 08 TriCross single. It needed it too because of how rough the ride was. My CrossCheck is much, much smoother, and will fit 45's on both ends.


----------



## deuxdiesel (May 16, 2007)

42 rears and 45 fronts were as wide as I could go with my 08 TriCross single. It needed it too because of how rough the ride was. My CrossCheck is much, much smoother, and will fit 45's on both ends.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

FYI: Specialized has the Tricross single on sale right now. You should be able to get a really good deal on one. I did


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

*700x45 Nokians fit*

Mounted up my winter tires yesterday on the stock wheels to see if I'd be good to go or would need to sell/trade them for 35s or 40s. Well, the 700x45C Nokian W106s










fit in the back pretty well. Not tons of clearance on either side, but I think they'll do. Pic tonight maybe. FWIW even though they are marked 700x45 they are not nearly 45mm wide.

And they weigh about 1050g each, not 890 as advertised.

https://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.asp

My 700x35c Ritchey Speedmaxes (measuring at about 32mm on my CXP-33 rims) look absolutely tiny in this frame. 

rmp


----------



## C Cow (Oct 1, 2007)

rmp said:


> Have any of you guys build upgraded wheels for your SingleCrossers? If so, any recommendation? The stock hubs on mine seem pretty horrible.


I've ran the Vuelta Piste since July 08. They are a little lighter than stock and roll nicely on sealed cartridge bearings. These worked great all last CX season, and many miles since. I run them tubeless with no odd problems. I've raced them in mtb races also. I've got a set on my SS roadbike, (Langster London).

I got them for about $225, could be something better out there, maybe cheaper, but I like them.

http://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/WH/WHRD/VL/VL9499?page=1#VL9499

Moo
nmcross.com


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

how much did u guys pay for ur closeout 2009 Tricross Singlecrosses? My lbs is offering me $550 on a 2009, is that a good deal? this will be my first road bike and the bike will 99% stay on the road..


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

*how much tire*

by the way to answer the "how much tire question", here is mine with 700x45c Nokian W106 studded tires mounted:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/4186094247/" title="DSCF8311 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/4186094247_c223c22cac_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF8311" /></a>

gave up some clearance with the Easton fork, but still works:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/4186088017/" title="DSCF8308 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2550/4186088017_c2c641f72e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF8308" /></a>

These tires may be too big to run fenders with though. Funny how they looked to tiny on my old 29er, but ultra-beefy on the CX bike...

rmp


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

LOUISSSSS said:


> how much did u guys pay for ur closeout 2009 Tricross Singlecrosses? My lbs is offering me $550 on a 2009, is that a good deal? this will be my first road bike and the bike will 99% stay on the road..



That is a VERY good deal.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

can someone tell me the official Spec MSRP on the Singlecross in 2009?
i can't find it on their website.

and how much did u guys pay on closeout?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Dude, you're over thinking this. It's a really good deal. MSRP was like $900.


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

+1, that's about what I paid for mine used on ebay. DO it.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

rmp said:


> +1, that's about what I paid for mine used on ebay. DO it.


so i worked out a deal with my lbs:
$450 for the bike without the wheels.
i buy my own set of Mavic OP + formula hubs from BWW
also picked up a set of Conti Ultra Race Kevlars fron Jenson for $45
also picked up a pair of Kool Stop Salmon MTB pads from amazon for $13 (front only for now)

total about $800


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Not to be a dick... but you sound like an a-hole. 

You got a great deal on a bike and couldn't even get some brake pads or tires from your shop? That's weak sauce.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Corndog said:


> Not to be a dick... but you sound like an a-hole.
> 
> You got a great deal on a bike and couldn't even get some brake pads or tires from your shop? That's weak sauce.


my lbs didn't have the brake pads in stock nor those tires


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Couldn't wait a couple days for the shop to get them in, but you could wait a couple days for them to be delivered from the web shop? 

Oh well, it's your money. I just like to support shops.... especially if they give you a good deal. 

Enjoy the bike.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Corndog said:


> Couldn't wait a couple days for the shop to get them in, but you could wait a couple days for them to be delivered from the web shop?
> 
> Oh well, it's your money. I just like to support shops.... especially if they give you a good deal.
> 
> Enjoy the bike.


yea everyone do their thang. they didn't give me THAT good of a deal, considering the upfront price on the bike was $550. this is the 6th bike i've bought from my lbs, so i dont think i need to hear about supporting the shop. like i said its the 6th one and he only gave me $50 off the tag price, and another $50 for letting him keep the wheels


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Those wheels are worth about $20... they are POS. $550 is a cheap price to start with. Giving you another $50 was very generous.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Find me a better $20 tire


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

LOUISSSSS said:


> Find me a* less crappy* $20 tire


fixed it for yah.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Corndog said:


> Those wheels are worth about $20... they are POS. $550 is a cheap price to start with. Giving you another $50 was very generous.


i know they're worth about $20, thats what i paid, duh. 
i probably gave them over $1000 in profits and over $5000 in revenue just for 2009 alone i think thats very generous too, dontcha think


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

No.... the *WHEELS* are worth about $20. You should have kept them and had a set to run in really bad weather... or just ran them into the ground and then gotten something a bit nicer.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Corndog said:


> No.... the *WHEELS* are worth about $20. You should have kept them and had a set to run in really bad weather... or just ran them into the ground and then gotten something a bit nicer.


the stock alex rims worth about $20? thats great, because the lbs "bought" them from me for $50...


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*The story so far. . .*



Corndog said:


> Those wheels are worth about $20... they are POS.





LOUISSSSS said:


> Find me a better $20 tire





Corndog said:


> No.... the *WHEELS* are worth about $20.





LOUISSSSS said:


> the stock alex rims worth about $20?


:lol:


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> :lol:



I fear that will be lost on the OP :thumbsup: 

Good to have something to smile about during the off season. 

Cheers


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Can you guys go over this whole mess again. I'm confused.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Summary 

Up to 45 tires
stock wheels suck


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

It worked.


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

I took my stock Alex hubs apart today, cleaned em up, regreased and re-assembled. Holy crap did that make a huge difference - things were BAD in there.

So the upside is that it was super easy, no special tools required, etc.

The downside? is that I know how poorly they are sealed now. Good thing a cleaning/repack takes 15 minutes max.


----------

